# Holster for the P99



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

What holsters do you use for the P99 full size?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bianchi 7L - It is a fullsize leather belt holster, but I use it for my compact P99. Got it from Midway USA. I think Galco makes a model or two for the P99 too.

I bought a Galco MAtrix belt holster for $20 recently - it's for an HK USP compact - but, i discovered that my P99, P99c and SW99 all fit in it as well.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I knew I would get an answer from you right away. Thanks, I think I'm going to start carrying it for awhile. I've been shooting it a lot lately and find I'm hitting the black all the time now. Took awhile for me to get use to but I think it was the 40 cal round that I had to get down. Shoot a 9mm one the other day and it will be my next purchase. It was so smooth. It was the DASA. I hope to find one when I have the money. I liked it alot more than the QA. Can't wait to get to Texas with the gun shows. We don't get many here in CT.
Thanks again


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never tried a QA myself - would kinda like to. But yes, I love the A/S - U will probably have to get a dealer to order U one, but at least they are available now. It will probably be a while before U just find one in a store, though. They are still in limited numbers.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

How 'bout some pics, Shipwreck?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Of what? The holsters or the guns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here ya go... (remember, the second pic - The Galco Matrix holster - I don't think they make pne for the P99, but the HK USP compact 9mm one fits it)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

They are both very nice but I like the Matrix best. I bet it's easy to conceal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it conceals well - but the Bianchi does about the same job. I actually prefer the Bianchi - the leather keeps the gun off of your skin. I haven't used the Matrix holster yet - I plan to wait until winter when I can wear 1 shirt tucked in, and then one outer shirt untucked to carry the gun.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I've come to really like my Comp-Tac Pro, IWB holster. It's light, slim, comfortable and FAST!
Not too expensive either!

http://www.comp-tac.com/


----------

